# Die "beste PC" - Frage



## Sace (12. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute!

Ich wusste nicht, wo man den Thread am besten hinposten kann, deshalb hab ich mich für den Bereich entschieden. ^^

Und zwar würd ich gerne wissen, was denn zurzeit der beste PC der Welt ist? 
Klar, kann man jetzt sagen, dass es sich stündlich, oder gar minütlich ändert , aber ich würds trotzdem gerne wissen. 

Einerseits der beste PC eines privaten Users, andererseits der beste PC für Firmen, Konzerne und dergleichen. 

Was weiß ich, irgendeine CPU oder Graka, die noch gar nicht auf dem Markt ist und besser ist, als alles bisherige zusammen. ^^

Ich möcht große Zahlen sehen.  

*_*


----------



## Olstyle (12. Juni 2009)

Der zurzeit schnellste Computer dürfte der IBM Roadrunner sein.

Was der schnellste Personal Computer(bei 3D Anwendungen) ist verrät ein Blick in Futuremarks ORB.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

Beim 3Dmark Vantage dürfte sich der Wert bald ändern.


----------



## Gamer09 (13. Juni 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Beim 3Dmark Vantage dürfte sich der Wert bald ändern.




stimmt denn blad kaufe ich mir mein neues System


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

Gamer09 schrieb:


> stimmt denn blad kaufe ich mir mein neues System


Mit zwei Stück von der neuen Asus Mars (oder wie die heißt)?


----------



## Sace (13. Juni 2009)

nice.

danke für die antworten.

In 10 Jahren werden wir alle so einen Roadrunner zuhause stehen haben.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

In 10 Jahren werden wir wahrscheinlich überhaupt keinen richtigen PC mehr brauchen, weil alles nur noch über das Internet läuft.


----------



## fpsJunkie (13. Juni 2009)

Und was ist dann mit zocken? alles über einen virtuellen PC im Internet oder wie? Oder dann nur noch auf extra Spielekonsolen?


----------



## CheGuarana (13. Juni 2009)

Also das glaub ich ehrlichgesagt weniger, denn ich hätte keine Freude daran, neben mir keine Lautstärkeproduzierende "höllenmaschiene" stehen zu haben.^^

Die sache mit den Roadrunner könnte evtl. sogar hinhauen, wenn man überlegt, was wir vor 10Jahren an technik hatten...


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

PC-freak schrieb:


> Und was ist dann mit zocken? alles über einen virtuellen PC im Internet oder wie? Oder dann nur noch auf extra Spielekonsolen?


Theoretisch hast du dann nur mehr den Bildschirm (oder etwas ähnliches), die Steuergeräte und eine Verbindung ins Internet, d.h. du mußt keine Hardware mehr nachrüsten, damit aktuelle Games laufen.


----------



## Sace (13. Juni 2009)

ich hab schon so viel gehört... es soll angeblich mittlerweile sogar schon TV Geräte in Form von papierähnlichem Material geben, die man einfach mitnehmen kann. Weiß nicht, ob das stimmt. Evtl. ein Gerücht oder doch Tatsache?!

Ich denke auch, dass wir in 10 Jahren keinen "Rechner" oder Laptop mehr zuhause stehen haben. Entweder wir haben so eine 3D Brille, mit der wir alles kontrollieren können und wo wir alles dabei haben oder sonst irgendwas. 

Wär aber schon ne coole Sache.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

In 10 Jahren gibt es Holodecks. Mit weniger gebe ich mich nicht zufrieden.


----------



## Stingray93 (13. Juni 2009)

Ach ihr habt doch keine Ahnung... in 10 Jahren besteht die Erde nur noch aus Atomstaub


----------



## SLIKX (13. Juni 2009)

planste was?


----------



## majorguns (13. Juni 2009)

Toxy schrieb:


> Also das glaub ich ehrlichgesagt weniger, denn ich hätte keine Freude daran, neben mir keine Lautstärkeproduzierende "höllenmaschiene" stehen zu haben.^^
> 
> Die sache mit den Roadrunner könnte evtl. sogar hinhauen, wenn man überlegt, was wir vor 10Jahren an technik hatten...


Ich brauche meinen PC auch in meiner nähe und nicht irgendeinen Server welcher dann seine Rechenleistung mir zur verfügung stellt


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

Ist dann halt nur die Frage, ob es überhaupt noch möglich ist, einen eigenen PC zu verwenden.


----------



## Sace (13. Juni 2009)

@ Fadi: wie meinst du das?

@ majorguns: denk mal dran, wie groß die PCs vor 20-30 Jahren waren. Und so schnell wie das heutzutage geht, wird der in 10 Jahren so klein sein, wie ein heutiger Intel i7 Extreme Prozessor, oder sagen wir mal Laptop-Größe.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

Naja, wenn alle Games und Programme übers Internet laufen, was fängt man dann noch mit einem eigenen PC an?


----------



## Sace (13. Juni 2009)

kann ich mir ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, dass alles übers Internet geht. 

Es wird sicher keine Datenträger mehr geben bzw. sehr wenige, sprich Filme, Spiele und alles wird vom Internet geholt, aber gedownloadet auf den eigenen Rechner. 

Stell dir mal vor, was das für ne Katastrophe wäre, wenn das Internet mal ausfallen würde, dann hätte keiner mehr einen PC, weil alles übers Internet läuft. Folglich: wir wären zu abhängig. 

Ich denke, DVD- Discs, USB Sticks und so wirds keine mehr geben, sondern eine kleine Festplatte, auf die man alle Daten drauf tun kann und die auch überall hineinpasst, aber dennoch bezweifle ich, ob uns das von einem eigenen PC trennt.


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

Das mit der kleinen Festplatte kommt schon ungefähr hin, aber keinen richtigen PC mehr, bei dem man regelmäßig nachrüsten muß.


----------



## KempA (13. Juni 2009)

interessantes thema hier


----------



## Sace (13. Juni 2009)

jop, find ich auch. 


@ Topic: die Frage ist nur, wieviel das ganze dann kosten wird und ob es sich nur die finanziell gesättigteren Leute leisten können. ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

Das was ich geschrieben habe?


----------



## Sace (13. Juni 2009)

ich seh nirgends Preisvorschläge bzw. Preisvermutungen. ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

Also, wenn du das meinst, das ich geschrieben habe, kann ich die beruhigen, weil das für die breit Masse zugänglich sein muß, weil es sich sonst nich rentiert.


----------



## majorguns (13. Juni 2009)

Ich vermute es wird Server geben bei denen man eine  bestimmte Rechenleistung im Monat mieten kann, wie heutzutage mit den DSL Zugängen, zuhause hat man dann nur eine art Controllerbox welche dann das Bild an den Monitor ausgibt und an der man die Eingabe geräte - sofern sie dann überhaupt noch physisch existieren- anschließen kann.

Das kostet dann wahrscheinlich soviel wie heute die verschiedenen DSL Varianten: 
10Tflops ,19,99€ / Monat
20Tflops ,29,99€ / Monat
60Tflops ,37,99€ / Monat


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

Das ist ungefähr das was ich gemeint habe.


----------



## majorguns (13. Juni 2009)

Aber ich würde es auf jeden Fall vorziehen meinen eigenen Kompletten PC bei mir zu Hause rumstehen zu haben an dem ich selbst noch machen kann was ich will und wo nachher nicht irgendwelche Daten auf meiner Festplatte gelöscht werden, denn mit einem solchem System wäre das ohne weiteres Möglich......


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. Juni 2009)

Ich habe ja nicht behauptet, dass ich das gut finde, wenn es wirklich so kommt.
Mich würde es allein schon deswegen nerven, weil ich dann keinen PC mehr zusammen bauen kann.


----------



## majorguns (13. Juni 2009)

Mich auch  ich glaube dann würde ich den spaß an PC´s verlieren denn das dranrumschrauben macht am meisten Spaß, das zocken ist eher Nebensache


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juni 2009)

> Mich auch  ich glaube dann würde ich den spaß an PC´s verlieren denn das dranrumschrauben macht am meisten Spaß, das zocken ist eher Nebensache


Kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## EyeForce (14. Juni 2009)

zu eurer theorie das man keine pcs mehr braucht in 10jahren:
so etwas ist schon in planung und es soll im winter (wahrscheinlich zu weihnachten) raus kommen
das ganze nennt sich dann *OnLive* 
das video anschauen genügt OnLive: The Future of Video Games


----------



## The_Final (14. Juni 2009)

Habe ich bereits gesehen und bin nicht unbedingt begeistert. Wie auch andere hier stell ich mir mein System lieber selbst zusammen und hab auch die Kontrolle darüber. Einfach Rechenzeit bei einem Server zu mieten mag für den Normalverbraucher praktisch sein, für Enthusiasten wird es aber eher nicht in Frage kommen.


----------



## NCphalon (14. Juni 2009)

naja, vllt gibts in 10 jahren ja Gigabit Internet, womit dann XHD (Xtreme HD, 3.072x1.728px) Signale un TRS (True Reality Sound) auf den client übertragen werden und von da dann die hirnstrom/sprach steuersignale wieder auf den Host^^ 

oder vllt bleibt auch alles so wie es is nur dass die grafik besser is un die rechenleistung höher^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juni 2009)

Xtreme HD??? Ich sehe bei FullHD ohne Brille mehr, als in echt mit Brille und dann kommt noch eine höher Auflösung.

Das mit der Steuerung per Hirnströme ist jetzt nicht so optimal, weil wenn ich mir Vorstelle, was für Fragen dann hier im Forum kommen....

Das Problem ist ja das, dass wir es uns vielleicht garnicht mehr aussuchen können, was wir verwenden.
Wenn es eben nur noch sowas gibt, kommt man auch nicht daran herum.


----------



## Sace (14. Juni 2009)

das video von OnLive find ich geil gemacht ... 

aber was ich davon halten soll?!

na ja, ist sicher nicht schlecht, aber das wird nicht so gut werden, wenn die Downloads ewig brauchen. Und es gibt viele Menschen, inklusive mir , die lieber ein Box (eine Verpackung eines Spiels) zuhause stehen haben, als alles virtuell im Internet. 

Weiß nicht, wies da euch geht. ^^


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juni 2009)

Mir wäre es auch lieber, wenn alles beim Alten bleibt.
Da dort wo ich wohne, eine 4MBit Leitung das Maximum ist, könnte ich es sowieso nicht nutzen.


----------



## fpsJunkie (14. Juni 2009)

in 10 jahren sind diese siliciumplättechenteile in der retroecke
dann gibts diese prozessortechnologie wie sie jetzt aktuell ist garnicht mehr.


----------



## majorguns (14. Juni 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Xtreme HD??? Ich sehe bei FullHD ohne Brille mehr, als in echt mit Brille und dann kommt noch eine höher Auflösung.
> 
> Das mit der Steuerung per Hirnströme ist jetzt nicht so optimal, weil wenn ich mir Vorstelle, was für Fragen dann hier im Forum kommen....
> 
> ...


Der selben Meinung bin ich auch man wäre wahrscheinlich nicht mehr in der Lage das zu benutzen was man will und bekäme nur noch Programme von einem Hersteller ohne irgendwelche alternativen....

@Sace: Ich habe auch lieber die Spieleverpackung im Regal stehen als wie irgendwelche Downloads, auch heutzutage bin icgh ganz klar gegen Gamesload und Co. wobei das ja nur die "Vorstufe" ist.


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juni 2009)

Dann gäbe es auch keine Casemods mehr.


----------



## we3dm4n (14. Juni 2009)

Doch klar...gemoddete Ausgabegeräte sind dann der letzte Schrei


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juni 2009)

Das wäre dann aber ein schwacher Trost.


----------



## majorguns (14. Juni 2009)

kFür mich wäre das dann auch nichts, ich würde mir dann wohl ein anderes hobby zulegen... ich hoffe das es nie so weit kommt und das auch noch meine Kinder PC´s so ähnlich erleben werden wie ich es heute tue


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. Juni 2009)

Dann solltest du einen aufheben, damit du ihnen zeigen kannst, mit was für Low-Tech der Pappi mal gewerkt hat.


----------



## majorguns (14. Juni 2009)

Genau


----------



## iNcurabLe_ (14. Juni 2009)

"Papi? Wieviele Kerne hat denn der i7?" - "Weißt du mein Kind, das ist ein Octacore! JAHA!!!" - "Octa? Also 8000 Kerne? Da hat Intel gegenüber VIA wohl wieder den Kürzeren gezogen"


----------



## Sace (15. Juni 2009)

hab von VIA bis auf dieses Forum noch nie was von gehört. 

nur immer AMD oder halt Intel


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Juni 2009)

VIA hat ein paar interessante Produkte, nur sind die halt zum Spielen nicht wirklich geeignet.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Juni 2009)

*Cloud Computing?*



Fadi schrieb:


> Theoretisch hast du dann nur mehr den Bildschirm (oder etwas ähnliches), die Steuergeräte und eine Verbindung ins Internet, d.h. du mußt keine Hardware mehr nachrüsten, damit aktuelle Games laufen.



Bis auf weiteres hat noch niemand ein Remote-Konzept mit spieletauglichen Latenzen auf die Beine gestellt.
Für Anwendungen ists aber ganz nett.




Sace schrieb:


> Und zwar würd ich gerne wissen, was denn zurzeit der beste PC der Welt ist?



Auf diese Frage kann man keine Antwort geben, da sich der optimale Kompromiss zwischen verschiedenen Eigenschaften mit der Vielzahl an individuellen Anforderungen ändert.


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Cloud Computing?*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bis auf weiteres hat noch niemand ein Remote-Konzept mit spieletauglichen Latenzen auf die Beine gestellt.
> Für Anwendungen ists aber ganz nett.


Wir haben nur darüber diskutiert, mit was wir in 10 Jahren spielen.


----------



## EyeForce (15. Juni 2009)

man seit ihr aber flehnen
was ist dran so aufregend eine hardware zusammen zu stecken?
das ist genau so wie lego.

guckt doch mal selbst etwas um. die xbox wird auch gemoddet ohne hardwarechange.
ihr könnt ja einfach überall einenen wasserkühler drauf machen und beleuchten lassen....


----------



## AMD64X2-User (15. Juni 2009)

> flehnen



XD

Das heisst flennen!


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Juni 2009)

Na und, ich hab mit Lego heute noch Spaß.
Wenn man bedenkt, was andere in ihr Auto investieren, sind Modder noch sparsam.


----------



## MetallSimon (15. Juni 2009)

also wenn es so weiter geht,dann verbraucht allein die grafikkarte schon 1000watt in 10 jahren und dann kann man die pcs auch als heitzung benutzen(dann sind alle pcs an das heizungsrohr angeschlossen und man kriegt geld für die produzierte wärma)


----------



## majorguns (15. Juni 2009)

EyeForce schrieb:


> man seit ihr aber flehnen
> was ist dran so aufregend eine hardware zusammen zu stecken?
> das ist genau so wie lego.
> 
> ...


Genau aus diesem Grund hat fast keiner von uns ne Xbox (ich hab sogar eine 360 aber egal die ist langweilig).

Es ist halt viel spannender an einem PC rumzuschrauben als wie an eine Xbox, n paar Lampen dranzubasteln und das Gehäuse durch eins aus durchsichtigem Plastik auszutauschen.
Ausserdem kann man mit dem PC selbst über seine Hard und Software bestimmen, mit den fiktiven "PC´s in 10 Jahren" wird das vielleicht nicht mehr so ohne weiteres möglich sein....



> Na und, ich hab mit Lego heute noch Spaß.
> Wenn man bedenkt, was andere in ihr Auto investieren, sind Modder noch sparsam.


Mir auch habe letztens sogar noch versucht einen Lego Casecon zu machen, aber dann sind mir die richtigen Steine dafür ausgegangen und es war relativ unstabil und ich habe leiber einen Veltins Casecon gemacht


----------



## Gast20141208 (15. Juni 2009)

Es gibt genug Leute, die basteln lieber oder ocen rund um die Uhr (siehe True Monkey).
Die legen darauf sogar mehr Wert als aufs spielen.

Wenn man denen ihr Hobby damit nimmt ist das schon traurig.



> und es war relativ unstabil


Auch mit Sekundenkleber?

PS: Ich hab Lego Star Wars und Indiana Jones zu Hause.


----------



## majorguns (15. Juni 2009)

In einer solchen Welt will ich dann nicht mehr leben 
*schonmal den Strick knüpf*


----------



## Biosman (15. Juni 2009)

Sace schrieb:


> hab von VIA bis auf dieses Forum noch nie was von gehört.
> 
> nur immer AMD oder halt Intel



Via hat z.b vor einigen Jahren die besten Chipsätze auf Mainboards verarbeited. Das war so zu Athlon und Athlon XP Zeiten.


----------



## The_Final (15. Juni 2009)

Fadi schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Leute, die basteln lieber oder ocen rund um die Uhr (siehe True Monkey).
> Die legen darauf sogar mehr Wert als aufs spielen.
> 
> Wenn man denen ihr Hobby damit nimmt ist das schon traurig.


Wenn ich mir nicht mehr selbst die Komponenten zusammensuchen und zusammenbauen sowie den PC OCen kann, macht es einfach keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## djCvtKinG78 (16. Juni 2009)

keine hardware mehr daheim? nur noch so ne merkwürdige box? alles online??? klingt nach überwachungsstaat live!muhaha!

nei ich werd meine .s.c.h.l.a.m.p.e . nicht hergeben!
denn sie macht das was ich will, wann ich will, wenn ich will!
und wenn sie mal nicht mehr will, dann fummel ick solange an der rum bis sie wieder kann!
lol!
ich denke das wir in 10 jahren prozessoren haben die alles rechenintensive vereinen!

graka(es fängt ja schon an),ram,kompletter chipsatz!
und das wir den rechner steuern wie in minority report!
hab da mal nen video zu gesehen aber ich finds nicht mehr!
das klingt nicht ganz so entfernt!
und zu modden jibs immer noch genug!


gruß,ben


----------



## majorguns (16. Juni 2009)

Naja wer weiß ich kann es mir halt eher vorstellen das es alles nur noch online und über diese Box laufen könnte und so hätte auch der Staat ohne Probleme einicht auf deine -möglicherweise sehr privaten- Daten und das würde ich garnicht gut heißen.


----------



## windows (11. März 2010)

Sace schrieb:


> Stell dir mal vor, was das für ne Katastrophe wäre, wenn das Internet mal ausfallen würde, dann hätte keiner mehr einen PC, weil alles übers Internet läuft. Folglich: wir wären zu abhängig.


Wie soll denn das Internet ausfallen?
Außerdem redest du vom www und nicht vom Internet.
Bei einer riesigen EMP-Katastrophe würden doch auch unsere PC´s ausfallen.

MFG
windows


----------



## L.B. (11. März 2010)

Ich denke, dass es zusätzlich zu den "Internetcomputern" normale Rechner geben wird, nur, dass diese weitaus effektiver arbeiten werden (da ist dann nichts mehr mit 300 Watt Grafikkarte, die Rechner werden keine Kühler mehr brauchen , sie werden nur noch zur optischen Aufwertung eingebaut).
Außerdem wird die Rechenleistung der Hardware wesentlich höher sein.


----------



## windows (11. März 2010)

L.B. schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass es zusätzlich zu den "Internetcomputern" normale Rechner geben wird, nur, dass diese weitaus effektiver arbeiten werden (da ist dann nichts mehr mit 300 Watt Grafikkarte, die Rechner werden keine Kühler mehr brauchen , sie werden nur noch zur optischen Aufwertung eingebaut).
> Außerdem wird die Rechenleistung der Hardware wesentlich höher sein.


Ich denke auch das es normale Computer geben wird, aber ohne Kühler kann ich mir nicht vorstellen. Vor 10 Jahren verbrauchten Compter viel, viel weniger.

MFG
windows


----------



## Gast20141208 (11. März 2010)

Naja, wenn ich mir den Atom mit ION2 ansehe, bin ich mir da nicht so sicher.

Der Thread stand doch sicher auch schon auf Seite 17.


----------

